
After 104 rejections in tech, I figured out what I was really good at - KyleW
http://qz.com/680209/it-took-me-104-rejections-in-tech-to-figure-out-what-i-was-really-good-at/
======
sharemywin
I think the biggest skill for "engineers" is the patience to sit and work on a
problem until you figure it out. or look it up on stack overflow.

